# SLS mit PNOZ S30 und nicht Sicherem Geber



## Business (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich soll eine sichere Geschwindigkeit mit einem PNOZ s30 und SEW Movidrive B mit nicht sicherem Geber realisieren.

Nun habe ich in der Anleitung vom PILZ PNOZ S30 unter 10.3.5 einen Abschnitt "Betrieb mit nicht sicherem Drehgeber mit Diagnose durch die Antriebssteuerung" gefunden.

Der Movidrive B erfüllt alle Voraussetzung zur Schleppfehler Überwachung etc.

Habe aber nun nicht wirklich eine Idee wie ich das in Pilz Pascal eingeben soll, ist ja ein Kategorie 2 System mit Testung über den Schleppfehler vom Umrichter. 

Einer schon mal so etwas gerechnet?


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2017)

Die einzugebenden Werte stehen doch unter 10.3.5.3 und 10.3.5.4.

Kannst du 10.3.5.2 komplett erfüllen?
Was bedeutet denn "Schleppfehlererkennung"? und was ist mit "_Die Schleppfehlererkennung *(siehe unten)*..._" gemeint? Wo unten?


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
  ich denke nicht das Du das brauchst.
  Du hast einen Geber der über einen Splitter auf das S30 geht, der Geber ist zweikanalig Sinus / Cosinus getrennt Herstellerangaben beachten, es muss aber ein Fehlerausschluss auf die Verbindung zwischen Geber und Antrieb gemacht werden, dazu siehe DIN EN 61800-5-2 Tabelle D.16., bzw. lass Dir das von SEW bestätigen. Die müssen das sowieso machen. 
  Dann wird die Diagnose des Gebers komplett vom S30 übernommen. Werte findest Du in den Anleitungen.


----------



## Business (21 Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Antworten

@ *stevenn*
Ich lese das so das, siehe unten auf folgenden Text abzielt:

Bei Überschreitung einer maximalen Regeldifferenz (Soll-/Ist-Vergleich) muss die Antriebssteuerung
in den Fehlerzustand gehen und den Antrieb stillsetzen (Schleppfehlererkennung).
Als Fehlerreaktion bei Schleppfehlererkennung sollte ein gesteuertes oder
geregeltes Stillsetzen des Motors erfolgen.

@ 
*Safety* 

Die Variante ist laut Pilz  nur für die Sin/Cos Geber vorgesehen, wir verwenden leider Resolver mit TTL Rechteck-Ausgangssignal


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2017)

Moin Business,

der MoviDrive B kann keine "sichere Geschwindigkeit" realisieren. Wobei das für mich sprachlich eh nicht korrekt ist, eigentlich wird eine Geschwindigkeit nur sicher überwacht. Wenn dann eine Verletzung einer sicheren Überwachung zustande kommt, wird (meistens) SS1+STO ausgelöst.

Der MoviDrive B kann erstmal nur mit einer Rampe anhalten (SS1). Dazu wird im Umrichter eine gesonderte Rampe projektiert (Not-Halt-Rampe). Die aber funktionell nichts anders darstellt, als jede andere Rampe auch. Danach wird - ja nach Ausführung - der Umrichter in den STO geschickt.
bei MDX6*0*: geht nur, indem man die Versorgung abschaltet (je nach PLr aus der Risikobeurteilung zwei Schütze mit Abfrage in Reihe)
bei MDX6*1*: dieser Umrichter hat einen STO-Eingang (Spule mit Rückmeldekontakt, der ausgewertet werden muss)

Die Schleppfehlerüberwachung ist eine reine Funktionalität des Umrichters. Dabei werden zwei Geberwerte miteinander verglichen. Ist die Abweichung zu groß kommt es zum Schleppfehler: z.B. Motor dreht, aber Fahrzeug bewegt sich nicht. Wenn es nur einen Geber am Motor gibt, dürfte es nie einen Schleppabstandsfehler geben. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass der Geber an der Strecke sitzt?

 Überwachung der Geschwindigkeit:
Wieder: was für ein PLr hat die Risikobeurteilung ergeben? Ggf. reicht ein nicht sicherer Geber, das ist aber unwahrscheinlich, wenn herausgekommen ist, dass die Geschwindigkeit schon sicher überwacht werden muss. Also entweder ein sicherer Geber oder ein Zwei-Gebersystem aufbauen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Business (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo MFreiberger,

ja der Movidrive B (bei uns der MDX61), kann die Funktion SLS nicht, deswegen wollten wir wie oben beschrieben das PNOZ s30 zum sicheren überwachen der Geschwindigkeit einsetzen und im falle einer Überschreitung die Funktion SS1 mittels PNOZ Multi und MDX61 realisieren.

PLr = d

Bin nur auf das PNOZ s30 gestoßen da es dort halt in der Bedienungsanleitung das das Beispiel mit Standartgeber und Diagnose durch Antriebssteuerung als Testung mit PL = d gibt.
Die Schleppfehlerüberwachung wird laut Bedienungsanleitung von PNOZ s30 als Testung verwendet.

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2017)

Moin Business,

der Umrichter MoviDrive B kann gar keine Sicherheitsfunktionen. Das sollten laut SEW erst die Umrichter der neuen C-Serie können und die auch erst ab etwa Mitte 2018 (zum Beta-Test ).



Business schrieb:


> Bin nur auf das PNOZ s30 gestoßen da es dort halt in der Bedienungsanleitung das das Beispiel mit Standartgeber und Diagnose durch Antriebssteuerung als Testung mit PL = d gibt.



Wenn mit einem einfachen Standardgeber wirklich PLd erfüllt werden kann, brauchen wird das auch!



Also laut Grafik (EN 60204-1:2007) wird es mit einfachem Standardgeber schierig. Wie sind denn die Sicherheitskennwerte des Gebers?
Bei PLd benötigen (wie Du schon geschrieben hast) mind. Kat. 2. Dazu wird wahrscheinlich ein hoher MTTFd erforderlich sein. Dazu ein mittlerer DCavg.
Wichtig ist erstmal die PFH. Damit kann man dann rechnen.
Berechnen *kann *man das mit SISTEMA.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit einem einfachen Geber machbar ist.

Wir verwenden eine UCS14B von SEW um, zwei Achsen zweikanalig zuz überwachen. D.h. zwei diversitäre Gebersysteme (sin/cos-Geber des Motors und SSI-Laser an der Strecke).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich würde Dir folgendes Empfehlen:
1.      Du schreibst sicherer Geber von SEW was meinst Du damit, wenn Pilz diese Signale nicht auswerten kann, SEW hat auch Geräte zur Auswertung, da mal anfragen!
2.      Wenn das nicht geht steckt folgende Idee hinter den Angaben im Dokument von Pilz.
Der Geber wird als Einkanaliges System angesehen, Du benötigt einen MTTFD Wert für den Geber.  Es wird eine Kategorie 2 nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 angewandt, Der Geber mit S30 bis zum STO des Fu gehören zum Funktionskanal. Der FU übernimmt mit der Schleppfehlererkennung den Testkanal, bei PLr d musst Du bei Erkennung eines Fehlers (Schleppfehler, Soll- Istwert) einen Sicheren Zustand einleiten, hier geht der FU in Störung und das System schaltet aus, nun benötigt Du auch einen MTTFD für den FU, denn für Kategorie 2 ist MTTFD des Testkanals größer als die Hälfte der MTTFD des Funktionskanals. 
Bitte nicht Normen durcheinanderbringen, es ist die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und nicht die DIN EN 60204-1.


----------



## Business (21 Dezember 2017)

Also wir verwenden den RH1M von SEW dieser kann auch vom PNOT s30 ausgewertet werden.
Laut der SISTEMA Bibliothek von SEW hat der RH1M einen MTTFD von 79,9a

Also habe ich wahrscheinlich nur das Problem das ich für den Testkanal wohl keinen MTTFD für die Erkennung des Schleppfehlers bekomme, Grundsätzlich steht der Movidrive B ja in der Sistema Bibliothek aber der Wert dürfte sich wahrscheinlich nur auf die STO Funktion beziehen oder?


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo, frage doch mal bei SEW an!
Die haben doch auch externe Auswertegeräte, eventuell können die das.
Einen MTTFD, MTTF, MTBF für den FU solltest Du bei SEW bekommen.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2017)

Moin safety,



Safety schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Normen durcheinanderbringen, es ist die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und nicht die DIN EN 60204-1.



ja, das war falsch 


Ich wüsste aber gerne mal, wie PILZ den MTTFd durch die Testung =>hoch hinbekommt. Der MTTFd gehört doch als Kennwert zum Bauteil und hat nichts damit zu tun, wie gut und/oder häufig das Bauteil überwacht wird?

Ab Kategorie 2 wird eine Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion durch die Maschinensteuerung erforderlich. Für Kat. 2 kann der MTTFd grundsätzlich niedrig, mittel oder hoch sein.
Aber der MTTFd muss laut der Grafik aus der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 hoch sein für Kat. 2. Um überhaupt ein mittleren MTTFd nutzen zu können benötigt man Kat. 3!

Vielleicht habe ich ja was übersehen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2017)

Moin Business,

ja, das einzig sichere am MoviDrive B ist der STO-Eingang mit Rückmeldung. Der Umrichter kann als im Prinzip nur sicher abgeschaltet werden!

Wie schon geschrieben: wir benutzen ein UCS-Modul von SEW für die sichere Geberauswertung. Und: nein, die können das nicht mit nur einem, unsicheren Geber.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo MFreiberger,
ich kann hier nicht den kompletten Inhalt der Norm erklären.
Der MTTFD wird in der Regel vom Hersteller vorgegeben und warum soll jemand den verändern?
Gebe doch mal die Werte z.B. in Sistema ein, Geber 79,9a und wenn er einen Wert von SEW bekommt für den FU von 40a und er einen DC von 60% angibt kommt bei mir ein PLd raus.
Nicht das ich ein solches System favorisieren will, aber man benötigt nicht immer Komponenten die schon vom Hersteller komplette betrachtet sind. Aber es macht vieles einfacher.
Und bitte beachte meine Empfehlung, mit SEW sprechen!


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2017)

Moin,

ich bin dabei zu versuchen die Konfiguration einmal in SISTEMA abzubilden.




> Laut der SISTEMA Bibliothek von SEW hat der RH1M einen MTTFD von 79,9a



welche Bilbiothek von SEW hast Du da? Die aktuelle Bibliothek (für SISTEMA 2.x) enthält den RH1M nicht...

EDIT: doch, ich habe den RH1M gefunden, sry 

Einen Servomotor, in dem der Resolver verbaut ist gleich gar nicht!
Beim Geber liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Damit entscheidet sich, welchen PL die Sicherheitsfunktion erfüllt. FU und PNOZ sind nicht das Problem:



> ... wenn er einen Wert von SEW bekommt für den FU von 40a ...



der MoviDrive B aus der SISTEMA-Bib von SEW hat eine Gebrauchsdauer von 20a.
ohne Fehlerausschluß : PFHd = 3,2E-7
erfüllt aber PLd (Herstellerangabe)

Das PNOZ S30
ohne Fehlerausschluß : PFHd = 2,3E-8
erfüllt PLd (Herstellerangabe)


SEW hat ja nicht umsonst die UCSxy auf den Markt gebracht, mit denen man entweder einen sicheren oder zwei nicht sichere Geber überwachen kann. Sobald die Geschwindigkeitüberwachung mit einem Standardgeber PLd erfüllt, brauchen wir das!



> Und bitte beachte meine Empfehlung, mit SEW sprechen!



Mit der Abteilung von SEW sind wir sowieso ständig im Gespräch !

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> ...
> 2.      Wenn das nicht geht steckt folgende Idee hinter den Angaben im Dokument von Pilz.
> Der Geber wird als Einkanaliges System angesehen, Du benötigt einen MTTFD Wert für den Geber.  Es wird eine Kategorie 2 nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 angewandt, Der Geber mit S30 bis zum STO des Fu gehören zum Funktionskanal. Der FU übernimmt mit der Schleppfehlererkennung den Testkanal, bei PLr d musst Du bei Erkennung eines Fehlers (Schleppfehler, Soll- Istwert) einen Sicheren Zustand einleiten, hier geht der FU in Störung und das System schaltet aus, nun benötigt Du auch einen MTTFD für den FU, denn für Kategorie 2 ist MTTFD des Testkanals größer als die Hälfte der MTTFD des Funktionskanals.


Dem stimme ich vollkommen zu.
Wenn man den (aus meiner Sicht) schwierigeren Weg über die Einkanaligkeit mit Testkanal gehen will, dann muss man das so machen. Eine Zweikanaligkeit wäre da schon einfacher zu betrachten. ( Ich verwende so gut wie nie Kategorie 2.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2017)

Moin safety,



> Der FU übernimmt mit der Schleppfehlererkennung den Testkanal, bei PLr d musst Du bei Erkennung eines Fehlers (Schleppfehler, Soll- Istwert) einen Sicheren Zustand einleiten, hier geht der FU in Störung und das System schaltet aus, nun benötigt Du auch einen MTTFD für den FU, denn für Kategorie 2 ist MTTFD des Testkanals größer als die Hälfte der MTTFD des Funktionskanals.



nochmal, damit ich das verstehe:
Der Testkanal wäre - theoretisch - im FU vorhanden? Ich wüsste gar nicht, wie ich die Schleppfehlererkennung auf das Auswertegerät des Gebers (Logik) zurückführen sollte. Denn in der Logik muss ja das Ergebnis der Testung ankommen, oder?

Also mit einem MoviDrive B, der ja max einen sicheren Eingang hat (MDX61) kann ich höchstens Kat. 2 erfüllen, wobei ich die Rückmeldung des Testkanals (der ja im FU implementiert ist) nicht zur Logik übergeben kann? ==> also kann ich NICHT Kat.2 erfüllen?

Eine MoviAxis (MXA82) also mit zwei sicheren Eingängen und jeweiliger Rückmeldung könnte Kat. 3 erfüllen. Aber dafür brauche ich eine gedoppelte Logik (z.B. F-CPU oder halt ein entsprechendes Auswertegerät (PNOZ S30, USC14B, ...) und zwei Eingänge (Geber) oder es geht mit einem sicheren Geber).

Fazit:
Kat. 1 reicht nicht aus
Kat. 2 ist nicht umsetzbar, da die Rückmeldung des Testkanals nicht umsetzbar ist
Kat. 3 ist mit MoviAxis umsetzbar

Stimmt das so?
In SISTEMA komme ich mit der Beschaltung des Testkanals nicht klar (hatte der TE ja auch schon festgestellt).
Ich kann entweder eine Sicherheitsfunktion "sichere Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung" mit
- Subsystem MoviDrive B (wobei mich das nach meinen vorherigen Ausführungen auch stuzig macht)
- Subsystem PNOZ s30
- Subsystem Es7S (FS) Drehgeber
ODER
- Subsystem MoviDrive B (wobei mich das nach meinen vorherigen Ausführungen auch stuzig macht)
- Subsystem PNOZ s30
- Subsystem "zwei unsichere Geber"
  - Chanal 1 / Block RH1M Drehgeber
  - Chanal 2 / Block RH1M Drehgeber

Beim MoviDrive B kann ich auch noch die Kategorie des Subsystems ändern, beim PNOZ s30 nicht (immer Kat. 3).


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
der Funktionskanal besteht aus Geber-S30-STO/FU.
Der Testkanal ist komplett im FU, aber da hast Du den Denkfehler es geht hier nicht um den STO des FU dazu bekommst Du ja einen PFHD, für den Testkanal nur einen MTTFD und eine Abschätzung des DC.
Funktion des Testkanals, FU vergleicht Sollwert Positionsvorgaben mit Istwert vom Geber, wenn das nicht passt geht der in Störung der Motor hält an. Damit erkennst Du einen Fehler im Geber (das muss natürlich auch so sein, SEW fragen). 
Achtung es ist bei SLS immer noch eine weitere Sicherheitsfunktion „Zustimmungseinrichtung“ vorzusehen.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2017)

Moin,

es ist mir unklar, wo ich den MMTFd und den DC für den Testkanal herbekomme. 
Das der FU den Schleppfehler erkennt ist ja in Ordnung, aber müsste das nicht als Information wieder an die Logik (PNOZ s30) zurückgemeldet werden? Zumindest verstehe ich so die vereinfachte Darstellung für Kat. 2.



> Achtung es ist bei SLS immer noch eine weitere Sicherheitsfunktion „Zustimmungseinrichtung“ vorzusehen.



Oh, das wusste ich auch nicht. Wo steht das?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Achtung es ist bei SLS immer noch eine weitere Sicherheitsfunktion „Zustimmungseinrichtung“ vorzusehen.


Dem würde ich so pauschal nicht zustimmen. das ist abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung. 
Einfaches Beispiel:
Gefahr = wegfliegen von Teilen bei hoher Drehzahl bei offener Tür  (Nicht erfasst werden von drehenden Teilen, weil das drehende Teil ausreichend entfernt ist auch bei offener Tür kann nicht hingefasst werden, durch z.B. weitere trennende Schutzeinrichtung, die sowieso vorhanden ist.)
Schutzmaßnahme: SLS bei offener Tür. bei sicher reduzierter Drehzahl kann nichts wegfliegen und durch die örtlichen Gegebenheiten kann niemand hinfassen
-> SLS ist auch ohne Zustimmeinrichtung möglich. Also Abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo, den MTTFD bekommst Du eventuell von SEW, habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach geschrieben.
Den DC musst Du über eine FMEA ermitteln bzw. auch bei SEW Fragen welche Fehler des Gebers durch die Schleppfehlererkennung erkannt werden und dann den DC ermitteln.
In meiner Norm hat der Testkanal einen OTE und das wäre der FU der geht auf Störung.
Fehler erkannt Antrieb hält an.
Das ganze ist nicht einfach umzusetzen!
Man braucht eine SLS in den aller meisten Fällen beim Einrichten oder Fehlersuche usw. dazu lesen die MRL 2006/42/EG Anhang I Abschnitt 1.2.5.


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Stevenn, ja ich schreibe den Satz jetzt so:
Die meisten Anwendungsfälle von SLS erfordern Schutzmaßnahmen nach MRL 2006/42/EG Anhang I Abschnitt 1.2.5
Und ja es gibt auch Fälle da ist die Sicherheitskombination SLS und Zustimmungseinrichtung nicht gegeben. Einige davon habe ich auch schon real umsetzen müssen. Z.B. bei Werkzeugmaschine.


----------



## Business (22 Dezember 2017)

So ich hatte gestern noch Rücksprache mit dem Technischem Büro von SEW was für uns zuständig ist, diese haben mir MTTF werte für die zwei Umrichter die infrage kommen zugeschickt.

MDX61B0008-5A3-4-0T == 41 Jahre
MDX61B0014-5A3-4-0T == 41 Jahre

Habe diese Konstellation nun mal in Sistema eingegeben und komme bei einem DC=60% auf einen PL von d und einen PFHD von 7E-7

Stehe aber auch noch in Kontakt mit Pilz um die Funktion mit denen durch zu sprechen, werde mich da im neuen Jahr sobald ich Informationen habe nochmals melden.

Danke und Frohe Feiertage.


----------

